# LG Raises the Bar With Its Own 105-inch Monster; This One is 5K



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

If it were possible for words to convey the party stopping sound of a needle scratching across vinyl, it might read something like this:

“5K”

Did you hear a screeeeeeech rip through your head? We most certainly did. Having spent the better part of a year trying to make sense of 4K and its related technologies (not to mention digesting new products, such as Samsung’s $120,000 special order 105-inch 4K TV), LG Electronics has decided to make a headline-grabbing splash.









_LG’s beautiful 105-inch 5K resolution 105UC9 television._​
Yesterday, the consumer electronics giant announced the availability of its own curved 105-inch Ultra High-Definition television (model 105UC9) in South Korea. Sporting a gorgeous 21:9 aspect ratio, LG says that it took advantage of the expanded screen real estate by cramming it with 11 million pixels. For those of you keeping score, that means the 105UC9 has a jaw dropping resolution of 5120X2160, which crushes the Consumer Electronics Association’s minimum standards for Ultra HD display resolution (8 million active pixels, 3840X2160) and makes it five-times the resolution of 1080p (1920X1080)…hence “5K.”

“The vision behind LG’s 105-inch 21:9 CURVED ULTRA HD TV was to bring the movie theater into the living room,” said In-kyu Lee, senior vice president and head of the TV Division at LG’s Home Entertainment Company. “Featuring a curved 5K CinemaScope screen and a 7.2 channel speaker system, the 105UC9 is LG’s most spectacular ULTRA HD TV yet. This product pushes the envelope in home entertainment innovation and demonstrates what is possible when you bring today’s most advanced TV technologies together.”

The 105UC9 was first unveiled at this year’s Consumer Electronics Show in January and received heaps of press praise. Under the hood, LG uses its proprietary True 4K Engine Pro and IPS 4K Panel to drive picture quality. The True 4K Engine Pro eliminates visual errors while upscaling content, and the IPS 4K Panel produces even contrast, vibrant colors, and a wide viewing angle. The set also features Film Patterned Retarder 3D technology and a 4K 3D Upscale for display of 3D content that is “near Ultra-HD resolution.” Also included with the set is a built-in 7.2 channel (150 Watt) Harmon Kardon sound system.

Now for the million-dollar question: price. In its U.S. press release, LG says: “Prices and exact dates of availability will be announced locally.” However a Google-translation of its Korean press release seems to indicate a figure of 100 million Won (which converts to more than $97,000 US dollars). Other media outlets are reporting a Won figure that is slightly higher (in the neighborhood of 120 million Won), landing the dollar amount closer to $117,000 US dollars. Obviously, these figures are high and will keep this set priced well above what an average consumer would consider. 

The 105UC9 is reportedly available in South Korea beginning on July 30th and should enter other markets sometime during Quarter Four of 2014.




_Image Credit: LG, Korea_


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

What is the whole purpose of these gigantic screens? Is it just to show we can make it?? The common man will never buy this due to lack of funds and space.. 

Will the 1% buy this? I doubt it.. How many units till they say they made their return on their investment on these type of units?


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

Are you missing a 'digit'?! The resolution "5120X216" is nowhere 5times that of HD if it's only 216?!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

WRYKER said:


> Are you missing a 'digit'?! The resolution "5120X216" is nowhere 5times that of HD if it's only 216?!


Yes, 2160


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

tripplej said:


> What is the whole purpose of these gigantic screens? Is it just to show we can make it?? The common man will never buy this due to lack of funds and space..
> 
> Will the 1% buy this? I doubt it.. How many units till they say they made their return on their investment on these type of units?



You mean the 0.0001%?? :dizzy: It has marketing written all over it (especially since they are made to order).

Still interesting to see how far the tech has come.


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

I think its fair to say the purpose of such units is to showcase what is possible.
Give the average Joe Bloe gadget guy a glimpse of the future...


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I still think these huge TV's are a losing proposition. Why would I want that massive fragile TV for $120,000 when I can get a 4K projector and screen for $20,000-$60,000.


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

phillihp23 said:


> I still think these huge TV's are a losing proposition. Why would I want that massive fragile TV for $120,000 when I can get a 4K projector and screen for $20,000-$60,000.


But would you pay $4k for one of these monsters?

Because in about 5yrs, thats how much it will cost.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

littlejohn74 said:


> But would you pay $4k for one of these monsters?
> 
> Because in about 5yrs, thats how much it will cost.


Not sure I would, by then 4k projectors should be $2K :jump:


----------

